
Indian Workers in U.S. Fear Trump H-1B Visa Crackdown - davidf18
https://www.wsj.com/articles/indian-workers-in-u-s-fear-trump-h-1b-visa-crackdown-1488191404
======
davidf18
Among the companies/institutions that have replaced Americans in IT with
Indians: 1\. Disney of Florida 2\. Southern California Edison 3\. Abbott
Laboratories 4\. University of California at San Francisco

[http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2016/03/01/disney-
worker...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2016/03/01/disney-workers-
forced-to-train-their-foreign-replacements.html)

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2879083/it-
outsourcing/...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2879083/it-
outsourcing/southern-california-edison-it-workers-beyond-furious-
over-h-1b-replacements.html)

[http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-abbott-layoffs-
dur...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-abbott-layoffs-
durbin-0302-biz-20160301-story.html)

[http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/11/03/after-pink-slips-
ucsf-...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/11/03/after-pink-slips-ucsf-tech-
workers-train-their-foreign-replacements/)

